# Whose babies are u?!



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

well, today is 6 days for Ruby's babies, they were born 25th so that counts 6 days right? not seeing much hair, feeling softer than they were but they are looking black with light colored spots, could be red fawn color or white, don't know yet until I see some fur...but mommy and daddy are light colored, light reddish and mommy is white, I am very confused...lol not disappointed at all just confounded...lol 
do they usually come out nothing close like mommy and daddy?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

As far as I have seen, unless you get them from breeders that have been breeding certain colors you might get random ones in there. Pet stores around me either breed random ones together themselves to get mice or get theirs from breeders that only go for quantity of mice instead of what colors there are.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I do not know mouse genetics yet, as in what's dominant and what's recessive, but I know gerbil genetics.
It all depends on the genetics of the parents. They can carry genes and when they are added to the genes that the other parent carries it could be a mouse that looks completely different from the parents because they got one gene from each parent.


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

just makes it quite interesting each day looking at them to see what they are going to look like


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I know a lot about genetics. But when you have PEW mixed up in there, you really can't predict what the babies are going to look like. All we know is that your female is c/c which is a c-dilute that covers up all color. Your male looks like a satin recessive yellow with pink eyes. Making him a/a e/e p/p sa/sa. It's too bad your girl is a PEW otherwise I could give you a general idea. After we see what the babies are we can tell the parents genetics much better.


----------

